
Exercise makes you happier than money, according to Yale and Oxford research - simonebrunozzi
https://www.businessinsider.com/exercise-makes-you-happier-than-money-says-yale-and-oxford-study-2019-4
======
vikramkr
Excercise is sort of cheating - that great endorphin rush you get sometimes is
basically just your brain directly pushing the happy button, and the health
benefits last way longer than money (u less you spend all that money on pizza
right after your workout I guess)

